# Sho need some Good Info..



## Devilhorse (Sep 26, 2008)

I purchased a Fobus sp11brp for my Pt145 Mil Pro, it did Not fit...I have searched different forums on this and nobody has had this problem...I sent it back and another is on the way...what yall think....


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

What do you mean by "didn't fit"? Too loose, too tight...I'm guessing too tight based on what others have reported.

IMO you get what you pay for. I have a Fobus sp11b for my PT745 (it fits), but I never use it since I got a High Noon Holster IWB.

http://www.handgunforum.net/handgun...holsters-love-em-hate-em.html?highlight=fobus


----------

